# Oil leaking on 16 HP Briggs & Stratton Engine



## davis_lsu (Mar 26, 2010)

I need some help trying to fix an oil leak on my Craftsman lawnmower with a 16 HP B&S engine. I am burning oil from the muffler after running for about a minute. I pulled the muffler and there is no oil in there. The air filter is clean. I cleaned the motor and there is no oil leaking from any gasket that I can see. I pulled the sparkplug and noticed some oil and possibly gas on the tip of the oil. I have a bad cold right now so I'm not 100% that it was gas. 

I have noticed an excessively long spin time before starting when the engine is cold, but I thought this was because the plug was old. Now with the oil and ?gas? on the tip I'm thinking something is leaking inside the engine. What do y'all think?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How old is your mower or how much service has it seen. I am not talking about how or when the engine was serviced.... how much use has it had??

Some oil consumption is to be expected... that is why you are instructed to check the oil level before each use. A sudden jump in oil usage could mean engine wear or other problems.


----------



## davis_lsu (Mar 26, 2010)

The mower is around 7 years old. It is not used for any commercial use, so I guess it has the normal amount of use as expected. The mower blows smoke out the exhaust now for the first time and continues smoking until I turn it off.


----------

